# Whiskers



## katy2110 (Aug 22, 2012)

i have a 10 month old cavalier king charles spaniel x shih tzu x bichon frise.i am a first time dog owner.This maybe a silly query but over the last two three weeks i have noticed a few of her whickers falling out, she still has plenty on her face. Is it normal for dogs to lose whiskers like this? thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah it is, my dog loses them too. They're hairs just like any other hair on her body, just a little thicker/longer


----------



## katy2110 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for putting my mind at rest


----------

